# What dosage and how many eggs??



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Only Me   

Just a quick question i know everyone is different but just wondered what dose everyone was on and how many eggs were retrived? 
I will be on from cd1:
0.5ml Buserelin D-reg drug
Then after D-reg scan
225iu Menopur stims drug
Then
10,000iu pregnyl

Luv sally x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

Not sure yet - but next week I will start stimming and can tell you then! 

HOW EXCITING!!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im just worried in case i dont get enough eggs   I will always find something to worry about  

How is your d-reg going? Good luck with starting your stimms hun

Luv sally x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I can report back now... 

I am on 200iu of Puregon - which is quite a low dose and I have 24 follicles at the moment and hoping to get as close to 20 Eggs as poss! 

Wooo hoooo


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wooohooo caz thats given me hope well done hun


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi just donated eggs in return for our ivf treatment, i got 25 eggs 12 for recipient and 13 for us, 12 out of our eggs were good enough for fertilizing, ive had the best 2 put back in 7 days ago, and really hope it works for us and recipient

best of luck christina x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Sally - you matched again already!!!!!!
I was on exactly same as you except I was on a day 21 start - and as you know I got 14 eggs out of 20 odd follies  

Christina - did you really get the lions share? my clinic said that if there were an odd number that the recip would get the extra one


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Iccle one not im not matched that was from my last cycle   I havent had my review yet


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

yes they told us if we got an odd number we get the extra, and also if we 6 or less than they only get used for us, so it worked out quite well really, dont panic you,ll do ok good luck christina x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I knew your review wasn't til next month but I thought that you had told the clinic that you were ready to go again


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have over the phone but it all depends on what the review says to if i can ES again. I hope i can


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Me too honey -


----------

